# Bericht: Bundesregierung plant weitere Abwehreinrichtung gegen Cyberkriminalität



## Newsfeed (9 März 2011)

Während das "Cyber-Abwehrzentrum" vor allem die Bundesregierung selbst schützen soll, ist laut BKA-Chef Jörg Ziercke eine "Public-Private Partnerschaft" nach dem Vorbild der National Cyber-Forensics & Training Alliance in den USA geplant.

Weiterlesen...


----------

